# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Looking for killie enthusiasis in Heathrow and Durlsburig

## kaoz

Hello everyone,

My friend is making a trip to these places and would like to meet up with some killie hobbyist or shops in this area. If anyone has any information, please feel free to pm me so my friend can plan his trip.

Thanks in advance.

----------

